# [H] Space Hulk 3rd ed NIB factory sealed [W] $$$ PayPal no feebay



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I purchased 3 of these off of ebay a few months back, my intention was to only purchase 2. The game I have is 100% complete, still in factory sealed shrink-wrap.

I am looking to now sell this so that I can build my eldar army. 

I purchased the game for $185 that includes shipping, I would like to get as close to that at possible, but open to offers. I am also open to partial trades, I have a SM army, and starting an Eldar and an Orc army. 

I also play MTG, and Heroclix.

If you are interested please email me or PM me


----------

